# i don't understand onoki ...



## Hazuki (Oct 30, 2011)

i really don't understand oniki tsukikage 
he said himself that madara prime ems was strong enough to take down the 5 kage in the same time , and now he is almost died and want to try put his life in risk alone against madara rinnegan who is much stronger than ems..

was he serious during the kage reunion when he said that ems madara could defeat the 5 kages ??


----------



## Heli (Oct 30, 2011)

It can be both. Basically he can try to pull out an ability that would basically kill him.

It can also just be bravado in that on balance, Madara can do what he wants especially with his genjutsu abilities. This Madara though is cocky at being essentially immortal due to ET. So Onoki is going to bust out his killer move and hope for the best.

Don't disrespect the dwarf


----------



## Closet Pervert (Oct 30, 2011)

When did he say Madara could take down 5 kage at the same time?


----------



## Ausorrin (Oct 30, 2011)

He's not gonna lay there and give up if that's what you're referring.  Also, he has Naruto with him and a whole squadron behind him giving him resolve.  Of course he will lose but he will go like a ninja


----------



## -ScRaTcH- (Oct 30, 2011)

Ye.. and its in the same chapter that Tsunade declared that she was going to the frontline as if also suggesting she would also take on Madara. What a pile of fodder shit,son.


----------



## GunX2 (Oct 30, 2011)

Closet Pervert said:


> When did he say Madara could take down 5 kage at the same time?



It never stated that....people just read what they want to read.


----------



## itsamemario (Oct 30, 2011)

He may whoop out that Cube of Death that he almost raped Sasuke with.


----------



## SaVaGe609 (Oct 30, 2011)

Well with the Gar Factored in, he very well may be able to defeat Madara


----------



## Cole (Oct 30, 2011)

Anybody would be swelling with confidence and pride after surviving an encounter with the Mizukage.


----------



## Fatal Warrior (Oct 30, 2011)

Closet Pervert said:


> When did he say Madara could take down 5 kage at the same time?





GunX2 said:


> It never stated that....people just read what they want to read.


----------



## Wraith_Madara (Oct 30, 2011)

Man's got guts, I'll give him that.

Fighting for I don't know how long, low on chakra, getting two meteors dropped on him.. 

But maybe to him, he has no choice. Madara gets away, he'll come back to haunt another squadron.


----------



## atenzor (Oct 30, 2011)

yea like what's up all of a sudden, everyone wants a piece of Madara, Tsunade, Onoki, what's next? Tobi vs Madara? well, I don't think it will happen, but it would be epic as ****


----------



## ovanz (Oct 30, 2011)

When did he said he will defeat madara? he only said that there's no opponent better than madara, not the he could take him. 

Maybe he will just create time /oportunity for the aliance to escape.


----------



## crisler (Oct 30, 2011)

nothing implied madara can take all five kages at the same time. he might be, but that quote was simply talking about madara and his plans. not to mention that only a few knew madara had the rinnegan as well.

oonoki prolly meant madara could succeed in whatever plan that he wishes to accomplish. not 5 vs 1. you also gotta consider that oonoki was probably assuming that madara never died in the first place.

it's ridiculous to think anyone can face 5 kages at once. tobi's a better option for mutiple enemies since he can phase away and use s/t and he tied against 1 man. i know minato's a strong guy, but he was still one person. 

considering that madara's main weapon was sharingan which is weak against multiple enemies, i doubt oonoki meant 5 vs 1 was possible for madara.


----------



## MS81 (Oct 30, 2011)

crisler said:


> nothing implied madara can take all five kages at the same time. he might be, but that quote was simply talking about madara and his plans. not to mention that only a few knew madara had the rinnegan as well.
> 
> oonoki prolly meant madara could succeed in whatever plan that he wishes to accomplish. not 5 vs 1. you also gotta consider that oonoki was probably assuming that madara never died in the first place.
> 
> ...



it never implied that the 5 kages could take on Madara as well...


----------



## crisler (Oct 30, 2011)

MS81 said:


> it never implied that the 5 kages could take on Madara as well...



rite have it ur way


----------



## titantron91 (Oct 30, 2011)

Really KL? A dying Onoki one on one against Rinnegan Edo Madara? Onoki must be excited to see what afterlife looks like...

Well Madara looks like he can actually go alone against the 5 Kages... though it would be at medium to hard difficulty... plus he have seen little from Madara's EMS.


----------



## jgalt7 (Oct 30, 2011)

the old man tends to leave details out...like muu's splitting ability, second mizukage's vapor/oil techniques....he seems to only "reveal" things teh last minute or when it's too late....whether it's planned or senility, who knows...


----------



## zenieth (Oct 30, 2011)

He's old.

All the answers you need for every problem that arises with him.


----------



## Chibason (Oct 30, 2011)

Dude, he's a hardcore fuckin ninja. OP wants to make Oonoki out to be a bitch, which he is not. Ninjas in this manga routinely go up against seemingly insurmountable odds. 

Anyone with guts knows that you sometimes fight even if you're not sure you'll win...


----------



## Naruto Fighto (Oct 31, 2011)

This brings Onoki to his young days when he admired Madara for his strength and when he probably had ambitions and dreams to become the strongest ninja.
Now at the sunset of his life he gets the chance to fight legendary Uchiha Madara.

That is why "no one is more worthy" comment. This is Onokis dream come true.


----------



## KAKASHI10 (Oct 31, 2011)

The Doctor is in, let me explain this:
1- Concussion




> Frequently defined as a head injury with a temporary loss of brain function, concussion can cause a variety of physical, cognitive, and emotional symptom



2- He is senile and wants to die like a shinobie.
3- Also he wants to let them scape. 
4- Yes Old kage said Madara was able to win against the 5 kages.


----------



## Corax (Oct 31, 2011)

He said that Madara in his prime had enough resources to pull any plan,not that EMS Madara alone could beat 5 kages at once.


----------



## Hokage (Oct 31, 2011)

Onoki is old. His hip has gone haywire again and his chakra is depleted. There's a strong possibility that if he tries to escape then Madara/Mu will kill him. On the other hand, if he fights, then there's a chance that Gaara will escape that mess.


----------



## GunX2 (Oct 31, 2011)

Its also been implied that only a Uchiha can kill an Uchiha.

Or Hiruzen was the strongest of all the hokages.


----------



## kimijago (Oct 31, 2011)

Well someone has to be sacrificed to show how badass madara really is


----------



## KAKASHI10 (Oct 31, 2011)

GunX2 said:


> *Or Hiruzen was the strongest of all the hokages*.



He actually was


----------



## zenieth (Oct 31, 2011)

GunX2 said:


> Its also been implied that only a Uchiha can kill an Uchiha.
> 
> Or Hiruzen was the strongest of all the hokages.



Actually those two are stated.  (But the first one is a throw away, that's been disproven multiple times, while the second still holds true /hiruzenfanboy)

Oonoki's implication is not.


----------



## LostSelf (Oct 31, 2011)

You expect him to run to Raikage's side?


----------



## Kiss (Oct 31, 2011)

He wants to go out like a real shinobi.


----------



## lions song (Oct 31, 2011)

Onoki never implied ems Madara could defeat all 5 kages.He implied he could beat all 5 kages,Mifune,all the bodyguards and all the samurai at the kage summit...or maybe people just misunderstood what he meant as usual.


----------



## Golden Circle (Oct 31, 2011)

Hazuki said:


> i really don't understand oniki tsukikage
> he said himself that madara prime ems was strong enough to take down the 5 kage in the same time , and now he is almost died and want to try put his life in risk alone against madara rinnegan who is much stronger than ems..


It's when a good guy goes up against a bad guy in a shounen even though he thinks he won't win that the good guy wins by some fluke. Think like a 'big' man and you'll understand why this isn't as stupid as it seems.


----------



## MSAL (Oct 31, 2011)

He has leadership abilities, thats why, and some commanders like to lead by example.

Also, he may know he is low on chakra and wants to fight a glorious last battle. Nostalgia? Excitement? Who knows, maybe both.


----------



## Hasan (Oct 31, 2011)

_Strong will_ is surely something. 

By the way, he meant that Madara was the final worthy opponent.


----------

